# massive bullshark



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

Went out last saterday to the lcm and tug, great ride out not as many jellies this time, vis 90++, as we got to the bottom he noticed a 11\12ft nurse shark just beautiful just chilling their, I notice a masive bull behind him, i give him the shark signal,and he says duh, at than i pointed over to the right, and he is shocked he got some pics 3 like 2\3ft from him. He never was aggasive he did know what a shot of a spear gun ment, did it 5times,came wright to me and circled me then would leave. Great dive though. Then over to the brass wreck cool dive,flat clam water not as clear about 25+30ft but very good, only saw a large trigger i got him and SHARK of course 7ft bull, i charged him, never saw him again good shark but millions of short aj's, then over to private reef and spot hopped got a 20inch lane few triggers 2 flounder then a bumpy 4to 6 ride home, great day i still posess all 10 fingers 10 toes, plus got bite by a small trigger fish at the brass wreck. DIVE DOWN DIVE RIGHT.<IMG src="http://


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I have read several posts where divers are in the water with Bulls and "Charge" them and they seem to move on. Is this standard practice and since these arent aggressive they tuck tail and move. Now if they seem a bit aggressive and bump you around or become posturing like ... do you get out of the water or charge them too? Curious Im learning and Id rather know this on DRY LAND instead of 110 fsw.

Steve


----------



## GROUPER321 (Jul 30, 2008)

lol, well we need more shark tournments, well that shark was used to spearfisherman, he knew what the sound of a gun meant for sure. the other one halled ass like a good shark would do,I really dont know the awnser.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

typically sharks are opportunity hunters...from my limited experience. they want what will come easy to them and aren't used to something acting aggressive towards them. if you make the first aggressive move towards them, they will typically bug out...typically. sometimes it just upsets them and causes them to become more erratic in their behavior and movement.


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

cant wait to see the pics. glad somebodys getting out...i tried to get out on saturday but i guess everybodys phone that i called was either broken or there wife had them cause nobody would even answer...guess thats what happens at the end of summer.

glad you made it back safe


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Good report. And what Josh (flyngfishr) said...act aggressive with sharks, and stand your ground. They are opportunist. Personally I sit on top of my stringer of fish when one comes around....haa haa. Really though...sharks don't like to fight for a meal or risk injury, they want an easy score on an injured fish.



Just to amke sure I don't get the crazy one tyhough...I still carry a powerhead just in case one really doesnt cooperate.


----------



## sunrunnercharter (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi, Steve from sunrunnercharter here. Yea, seeing lots of sharks these days. But not much in the way of fish (worth shooting anyway). We're always looking for 'experienced' divers who like to go our frequently. I have a 30' Proline Walk. Also if my buddy can't go some weekends I might need to join someone. Have a good one! Steve


----------

